# GT: Knicks vs. Warriors (3/28)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Mon Mar 28, 2005
10:30 Eastern *</center>






































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Baron Davis/Jason Richardson/Mike Dunleavy/Troy Murphy/Adonal Foyle


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I dont have much interest in this game. especially since the Sixers are going to beat LA tonight.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Knicks are 4.5 point underdogs in this game.

Bet your points at the Sportsbook


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Warriors have been on a good run since they acquired Baron Davis. Should be a tough game, with both teams having their ups and downs.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i expect to lose. Richardson should go off for 30. I also really want Baron Davis to OWN marbury so he shuts up about his best point guard crap. i think baron is more talented then steph, hes a much more dominant scorer. if he had his shot selection under control, he would be easily better then steph.

oh yeah, and Tim scores 20 again on dunleavy. Tim is finally showing hes got game......too little too late. but i dont blame him.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors Game Thread and Prediction Game :wave:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks up 3 at this point and shooting a nice 57%!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now up 6. 

The Knicks have are having a very blanced game so far with 7 players having 4 or more points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tim Thomas is having a nice game, he already has 10 points on 5-6 shooting to go along with 3 boards.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lets not forget Marbury who already has 6 assists with 5 minutes left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Aside from Davis the Warriors are really struggling from the floor. The rest of the GS team is shooting only 7-31 (22%).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

If Murphy becomes more efficient scoring wise he will be an all-star, IMO. Just look at this year, he's getting 15.5 and 11 despite the fact he only shots 40% from the floor.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks where doing so well and now they can't make a shot. The game is tied going into halftime despite the fact the Knicks had a 6 point lead not to long ago.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Knicks 44
Warriors 44

The Knicks had a nice lead but the Warriors scored in bunches with FT's to come back and tie it up.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

WHO is guarding Davis? He's 8-9 with 19 points.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i predicted davis would own marbury. hes the real best pg in the nba. the warriors got a team next year if mullin doesnt mess it up


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Has Tim Thomas done ANYTHING since the 1st?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Murphy, shoots better from 3 then he does from the floor, just made a tray. The Knicks are down 4 with 5:11 left in the 3rd.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

tim only got 2 shots after the first. they seem to feed tim in the first, then forget about him for a while, then feed him in the post again in the 4th


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow Baron is 11 for 13 from the field and has 25 points!
But is only 1-3 from the FT line.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks now have 4 players (TT, Crawford, Taylor, and Marbury) in double figures.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd

Knicks 67
Warriors 76

Marbury 17 points, 8 assists
B. Davis 27 points, 6 assists


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury already has 5 points in the 4th, he now has 22 for the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marbury has all 7 points so far in the quarter but the Knicks are still down 9.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury now has 10 points in 4th, there are still 6:30 to play.

Edit: Make that 12 points with 6 minutes to play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knicks down 6 with :25 seconds to play. 

Richardson missed both FT's but they allowed him to rebound his own miss. 

He hit the 2nd set of FT's, Knicks down 8.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knicks lose 108-100. 

NY had 5 players (TT, KT, CJ, SM, and MT) in double digits with Marbury's 31 leading the way.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Knicks 100
Warriors 108

Marbury 31 points, 8 assists
B. Davis 33 points, 9 assists


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Marbury sure knows how to break down his defender. :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I must say that this loss shows me that it's over for the knicks THIS YEAR. Next year I guess we should make it with this core though. Oh well I guess time to go root for the Bulls and Nets in the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Continuing to Stumble Along on Road to Nowhere 



> The Knicks showed that fight in close losses to Seattle and Portland over the weekend, but they surrendered this game without much of a fuss. After leading by 11 in the first half, the Knicks trailed for the final 21 minutes.





> It seemed to be a costly gamble. The Knicks were ahead by 3 points when Crawford sat down, and they trailed by 11 when he returned, with 9:19 left in the game.


 WOODEN KNICK-ELS 



> The latest defeat saw the third-quarter benching of Jamal Crawford, who missed his last eight shots after a strong start and finished with 13 points, eight assists on 4-of-13 shooting.. The undersized Knicks allowed Jersey product Troy Murphy to dominate them with 19 points and 19 boards.





> "When you play with each other for a long period of time, you basically know what each other does on the basketball court," Marbury said, possibly referring to his backcourt alliance with Crawford. "It's the first year we've all really played together. Next year will be better."


Knicks' Golden parachute 



> Stephon Marbury was at times the Knicks' only weapon as he scored 31 points with eight assists. Maurice Taylor scored 17 off the bench while Crawford, who continues to struggle, added 13 points and eight assists despite being benched by Herb Williams.





> Crawford's lackluster defense combined with his poor shot selection earned him a quick hook in the third quarter. Williams removed Crawford with 7:16 remaining in the third after Crawford had misfired on two long jumpers. When Crawford exited and was replaced by Jermaine Jackson, the Knicks trailed 59-56. When Crawford returned with 9:58 to play, Golden State's lead had ballooned to nine.


Road to nowhere 



> Knicks point guard Stephon Marbury scored 27 of his 31 points in the second half but had only one of his eight assists after intermission. Maurice Taylor added 17 points off the bench and Kurt Thomas had 12 points and 14 rebounds for the Knicks, who led by 11 in the second quarter.





> When Thomas cooled, Taylor came off the bench to serve as the low-post presence, scoring eight second-quarter points, including a layup that pushed the Knicks' lead to a high of 11 at 42-31 with 5:07 left in the quarter. But the Knicks made only one of their last 13 shots of the half as the Warriors went on a 13-2 run to tie it at 44 even though they shot only 34 percent to that point.


----------

